# samurai saws



## jamie (Aug 7, 2004)

anyone know anything about samurai saws????

good, bad, indifferent?

samurai saws 

jamie


----------



## SteveBullman (Aug 7, 2004)

heard some good things about them and tried one out at the recent trade fair.
seem ok, but the handles look cheap. plastic, kinda like a little cheap gardeners saw you'd buy at asda


----------



## SteveBullman (Aug 7, 2004)

or walmart for you yanks


----------



## NickfromWI (Aug 7, 2004)

I'd stick with a Silky! 

But that Marlow rope bag is looking pretty sharp.

love
nick


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 7, 2004)

What are they, four teeth per inch?


----------



## wiley_p (Aug 7, 2004)

That looks like the Kanzawa product, and hate to jam anyone up but they beat Silky blades by a long ways. They sent me three to try out and they are the best handsaw I've ever used. i own 7 different Silky saws still use my Ibuki but the Kanzawa blades are better and for those who liked the Corona saw these were the folks who originally built the blades for them, except now the blades are even better. Not to mention replacement blde cost is half that of Silky.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 7, 2004)

Really?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 7, 2004)

*Hmmmmmm...*

What say you, Wiley?

I care not for the name, nor the price. I want only the best!

As do we not all?


----------



## Stumper (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Hmmmmmm...*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster [/B] As do we not all? [/B]_


_

In Yoda-speak we engaged are?_


----------



## wiley_p (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm basig my comparison on the same timeframe. I've owned my silky saws longer than these Kanzawa saws, but on initial use the Kanzawa is superior. Deadwood, pitchy or not, pin oak, maple it is better. Also no blade stays on any hand/polesaw for a year. Dull is dull, I wont let the price of a new blade slow performance. And thats the other point the replkacement blades are much cheaper. The only drawback to this saw is if one cuts likje a savage, no finnese whatsoever then you may tweak blades. The tops of the blades are much thinner than the cutting edge, hence they cruise thru the cut.


----------



## eugenek (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Hmmmmmm...*



> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *In Yoda-speak we engaged are? *



Thanks Stumper. I've got the same feeling.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 14, 2004)

I used them at the ISA show. The handles are NOT as comfortable as the Silky. I don't like the angle of the handle or that the blade is mounted far back from the handle. 

They had a block of wood to saw and the blade seemed sharp. Well, it should  Without long term cutting who knows. 

Since the handle angle felt odd it doesn't seem like a good value to me.

Tom


----------



## roachy (Aug 14, 2004)

I picked one up in Pitt.just to try it out it cuts very fast and clean alittle better than the silky but not a whole lot .the question is how long it will stay sharp.The price tag is a lot better also.


----------



## wiley_p (Aug 19, 2004)

I often wonder what sharp means. Is that still pointy? is it not rounded. I know a couple of ???? fine climbers in this area, and there is quite a bit of difference between whatb they call "sharp" and what I call sharp. I raise some loud protest to the folks who say they have the same handsaw blade on for 8-9 months. even if you are using it only a couplke of hours a week it aint gonna be sharp. I also don't sharpen my blades, though ny 22" Fanno someone else does that for me but again it is around 2-3 times a year that gets done and I don't use that saw much. So far cut for cut the Kanzawa is better than my Silky of comparable size.,


----------



## eugenek (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wiley_p on 07-10-2004_
> *they cut nice don't they? Trying out two of the new Kanzawa handsaws they cut better than the Silky saws. Did you get that cut thru your glove too? *





> _Originally posted by wiley_p on 08-01-2004_
> *I won't get rid of my Ibuki, but the new saws from Kanzawa make Silky blades seem like dull Fanno's. Bishop carries them, They sent me three to test and they are the best handsaw I have ever used. Replacement blades for the 13" saw are only 14.00 cant beat that price. *





> _Originally posted by wiley_p on 08-07-2004_
> *That looks like the Kanzawa product, and hate to jam anyone up but they beat Silky blades by a long ways. They sent me three to try out and they are the best handsaw I've ever used. i own 7 different Silky saws still use my Ibuki but the Kanzawa blades are better and for those who liked the Corona saw these were the folks who originally built the blades for them, except now the blades are even better. Not to mention replacement blde cost is half that of Silky. *





> _Originally posted by wiley_p on 08-08-2004_
> *I'm basig my comparison on the same timeframe. I've owned my silky saws longer than these Kanzawa saws, but on initial use the Kanzawa is superior. Deadwood, pitchy or not, pin oak, maple it is better. Also no blade stays on any hand/polesaw for a year. Dull is dull, I wont let the price of a new blade slow performance. And thats the other point the replkacement blades are much cheaper. The only drawback to this saw is if one cuts likje a savage, no finnese whatsoever then you may tweak blades. The tops of the blades are much thinner than the cutting edge, hence they cruise thru the cut. *




Seems to me you're doing a Kanzawa commercial. For how long is this going to go on?


----------



## SteveBullman (Aug 19, 2004)

till mr kanzawa's a trillionaire?


----------



## rborist1 (Aug 19, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm gonna try one!


----------



## roachy (Sep 3, 2004)

Just bought a new blade for my zubat and I goota say I miss the samuri already it cut much faster and was still sharp ,befor I broke it.


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roachy _
> *Just bought a new blade for my zubat and I goota say I miss the samuri already it cut much faster and was still sharp ,befor I broke it. *



How did it break? Was it a tool steel difference or would both have broken?

Jack


----------



## roachy (Sep 4, 2004)

both would have broke handle got caught on aswing in a tight scabbard and snappet the blade


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 5, 2004)

Is there a good scabbard hold for the leg invented yet. Ive got a Gomtaro but I miss my Cornoa's curve. The Scabbard hardness for the lower leg does it exist?


----------



## SteveBullman (Sep 5, 2004)

get yourself a coupleof straps of a hiking bag, youknow the ones you use to tie on a sleeping bag of something, then revit them straight to your existing sheeth.
now you got a leg scabbard for about £2


----------



## SteveBullman (Sep 6, 2004)

so anyone know if samurai are going to be doing a polesaw?


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stephenbullman _
> *so anyone know if samurai are going to be doing a polesaw? *



They show a pole saw head and blade on their site.
Jack


----------

